# Project



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Beatboxing flute-player Greg Patillo is the name you'll recognize here, but his chamber ensemble PROJECT (him with a cellist and double-bass player) is one of the most remarkable phenomena I think I've ever seen.

Here's a Youtube video: 




I love how they freely combine classical, jazz, hip-hop, and other styles into their own thing. It's amazing!


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Reminds me of the Kronos Quartet in a vague sort of way.


----------

